# Tennis shoes, shorts, and Chainsaws



## Wow (Apr 14, 2018)

A Veteran at 70 years old, normally I don't scare easily but,,, Everytime I see someone using a Chainsaw while wearing street clothes, not even a hard hat, ear muffs and face shield, it really scares me. Recently I was watching YouTube because I'm bored to tears laid up with tendonitis in my right hand. Frankly, I was amazed at the Chainsaw videos with down right dangerous content. There were guys standing on metal ladders in jeans, bare faces heads ears, running chainsaws and trimming limbs large enough to knock them and the ladder down.
On and on, video after video more unsafe behavior, my gut knotted. It reminded me, when as a young man, many years ago, I'd anxiously watch my baby brother bouncing happily atop a bellowing, kicking, red eyed bull as if he thought it was safe to ride wild bucking bulls. Thankfully he's got a real job now, working as an Electrician, yeah, high voltage etc. Crazy kid. However, I figure like this, if people think bull riding is dangerous and Chainsaws aren't they are much braver men than me. If a man can't afford to buy (PPE) aka: Person Safety Equipment, Bunker Gear, with his Chainsaw, frankly he'd be better off riding bucking bulls wearing a straw hat and not cranking a Chainsaw. My oldest brother lost a finger trimming limbs. Once, a log I was limbing rolled a little bit causing me to get off balance. I let go of the throttle as I regained my footing but still nicked the toe of my Steel Toe work boot.
It was just a scratch. It left a knotch in the sole right up to the leather. No real harm done but that was still unnerving.
Not nearly as watching some of the guys on YouTube with their Chainsaws, bare legs cutting beams like its perfectly normal to wear street clothes while operating a crocodile and tiger all rolled into one. Hey, you guys give me chills.


----------



## Little Al (Apr 14, 2018)

I think a lot depends on the experience & the respect to the saw & cutting as to how "lary" it appears the one weekend a year cutter/trimmer with Flip flops & shorts is at more risk of injury than an every day faller/cutter in 2 words knowledge/experience you will probably find the guy with knowledge will kit up as necessary but you always will get an idiot who knows best


----------



## ATH (Apr 15, 2018)

Since you brought up the steel toes, a funny story (that I may have told before):
I worked as a summer intern on paper company land doing inventory, boundary maintenance and the like. After meeting a logging crew with one of the staff foresters he told me about the guy limbing the logs. "You may have noticed he is doing that in torn up tennis shoes. I did too and it scared me a bit. I went out and bought him some steel toe boots. I showed up at another job a couple of weeks later and he is back in his shoes. I asked if the boots I bought him didn't fit. He said they fit great but he had to keep stopping to sharpen his saw every time he hit them".

Logic just doesn't settle in on some...

I don't see how people can stand not using safety glasses. Even if you think there is no risk of catastrophic loos of you eyes, don't you just get sick of the sawdust in there??


----------



## Wow (Apr 15, 2018)

ATH said:


> Since you brought up the steel toes, a funny story (that I may have told before):
> I worked as a summer intern on paper company land doing inventory, boundary maintenance and the like. After meeting a logging crew with one of the staff foresters he told me about the guy climbing the logs. "You may have noticed he is doing that in torn up tennis shoes. I did too and it scared me a bit. I went out and bought him some steel toe boots. I showed up at another job a couple of weeks later and he is back in his shoes. I asked if the boots I bought him didn't fit. He said they fit great but he had to keep stopping to sharpen his saw every time he hit them".
> 
> Logic just doesn't settle in on some...
> ...


Strange,. Some people have weired logic. 
I've been a counselor for about 40 years. I find most upset people go by feeling and logic don't work with them. This is why a logical man can't solve a marriage problem with his upset wife. If someone is upset with you, you are coming their problem and your logical explanation is ignored. That's why I'm single. Ignorance is something I refuse to deal with. My logic is to walk away and not say another word. Have a great day


----------



## CacaoBoy (Apr 15, 2018)

Wow said:


> . . . I was watching YouTube because I'm bored to tears laid up with tendonitis in my right hand. Frankly, I was amazed at the Chainsaw videos with down right dangerous content


I, too, have been amazed by what is shown in some of the online videos. While there are many produced by professionals as a way of promoting their business by showing their skills, there seem to be far more by idiots. I have found myself thinking that perhaps video cameras just bring out the stupid in people.


----------



## ATH (Apr 15, 2018)

I have a theory that as soon as somebody straps on a GoPro they drop 30-40 IQ points. Some have fewer to spare than others...


----------



## capetrees (Apr 15, 2018)

Work boots, glasses, gloves and ear plugs always. Shorts in the summer when it's hot and never hardhats. Too clumsy. Steel toes are out too as my feet are extremely wide and the steel toes don't fit well ever.

It does come down to skill of the person on the saw. Mistakes happen but much less with greater skill.


----------



## Wow (Apr 15, 2018)

capetrees said:


> Work boots, glasses, gloves and ear plugs always. Shorts in the summer when it's hot and never hardhats. Too clumsy. Steel toes are out too as my feet are extremely wide and the steel toes don't fit well ever.
> 
> It does come down to skill of the person on the saw. Mistakes happen but much less with greater skill.



Danged! I wish I was that skilled. After 40 years of handling Chainsaws and only once nicking my jeans at the thigh and barely touching my boot toe, I'm still very aware of the dangers. Back before they built chain guards and brakes I ran a noisy old green Poulan. Watching that chain speeding past my hand kept me a bit edgy. Later I got another Poulan. May have been an Eager Beaver. It to had no hand guard or brake either. After a helper put bar oil in the fuel tank and washing the tank out would not solve the problem I tore the saw apart. The saw was fed fuel by a thick felt wick which was oil soaked. After a good cleaning it ran great. Then I saw (can't remember the year) a saw with Chain brake. I have it stored. It is a McCullough Eager Beaver. Bought it and felt much safer but boy was it loud. Finally got a green Poulan 2150. They made several models of the 2150, some with a chain brake. I still have the saw. If I remember correctly it's about 38cc and about 10 pounds bar and all. Back in the early days it was my climbing saw. But it had a plastic hand guard and no chain brake. Several years ago I found a part number for the 2150 that came with Chain brake and ordered the side plate chain guard with a chain brake. It fit my saw but the color was red (maybe orange) and I painted it green. The part also fit a small Husky because the paperwork with it said Husqvarna. That saw needs attention, maybe fuel lines, filter, carb cleaned but boy that little saw really did cut well. It was like riding a motorcycle 100 miles without good shocks. After using it for a while my arms and hands numbed and tingled. It's not been cranked since 2015 when I bought an Echo cs310. Great little saw but way to slow for me. Sold it hardly used 150 $ about a month ago. Should have bought the cs490 instead or a least the cs352. Well, a man never gets to many saws. .
My compliant is with direct drive Corded saws. I like light, so electric corded it is, but,, and that's a big but. Not the kind you see in Walmart but huge. I keep thinking, WHY , don't they use centrifugal clutch instead of direct drive? Maybe someone does but that's a Unicorn, I've never seen. 
My thinking is IF, and again it's a big if, kinda like IF frogs had wings, chaps might work with Electrics IF they had clutches. My Electric Worx (The approximately 15 amp one) has a trigger switch that sticks on. The saw just keeps running until it unplugged. Good luck finding a replacement part from Worx. I built a special extension cord with a 15 amp rated on off switch in the cord. That Worx (an attempt at humor, play on word). But still its not like having a new replacement part. Battery powered saws aren't enough lighter than small gas saws for me. I'm convinced my gas saws are far more practical and built to last longer. Of course I could be wrong, ask my X and I'm guaranteed to be wrong. Mixing my own fuel may be cheaper (in the long run) than replacing batteries and it's easier to carry fuel to the woods than a generator for a battery charger. Then, there's the problem of weather. Getting caught in a downpour has never hurt my gas saws. I had one lost a week. Found it after a few thunder storms and cranked right up. Oh yeas you can dry electric out. Maybe no problem, but that's like extra chance and work. If someone else will make dinner I'm staying out of the kitchen. No need to solve a problem that can be prevented. Now, did I miss anything?


----------



## CacaoBoy (Apr 16, 2018)

Wow said:


> After 40 years of handling Chainsaws and only once nicking my jeans at the thigh and barely touching my boot toe, I'm still very aware of the dangers.


My introduction to chainsaws came when I was a teenager and did a ridealong with an ambulance service. The way that guy had torn up his leg is something I hope never to forget.


----------



## cuinrearview (Apr 16, 2018)

Not sure why, but i cringe a lot harder at all the "tough guys" on bikes without helmets. With a saw, your well being is in your own hands. Not so much on a bike...


----------



## Wow (Apr 16, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> Not sure why, but i cringe a lot harder at all the "tough guys" on bikes without helmets. With a saw, your well being is in your own hands. Not so much on a bike...


I rode a motor bike a while back in the 70s. At a green light a man turned left from the opposing lane saw me panicked and stopped blocking the intersection. I almost lost a leg, spent 40+ days flat of my back, was 2 years walking again and have never been able to run again. My family are all runners. I loved running. My baby daughter won a scholarship running. I ran 5 miles every other day before heading to work. I still miss running and now, at times, I can't walk very far without resting, but,,, that Helmet saved my life. It was cracked.


----------



## cuinrearview (Apr 16, 2018)

Wow said:


> I rode a motor bike a while back in the 70s. At a green light a man turned left from the opposing lane saw me panicked and stopped blocking the intersection. I almost lost a leg, spent 40+ days flat of my back, was 2 years walking again and have never been able to run again. My family are all runners. I loved running. My baby daughter won a scholarship running. I ran 5 miles every other day before heading to work. I still miss running and now, at times, I can't walk very far without resting, but,,, that Helmet saved my life. It was cracked.


I had plenty of close calls when i rode. Nothing like that though. People riding without helmets remind me of that line in the movie Fight Club: "On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero". I'm against helmet laws, only because I'm against laws in general. Any maybe down deep I applaud Darwin...


----------



## Wow (Apr 16, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> I had plenty of close calls when i rode. Nothing like that though. People riding without helmets remind me of that line in the movie Fight Club: "On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero". I'm against helmet laws, only because I'm against laws in general. Any maybe down deep I applaud Darwin...


Agreed! Laws are a real ape thing. We have an over abundance of human apes because of laws. If we went back to simple basics like the 10 Moses gave us that would be plenty. Fools could die early before breeding. If a dope head overdoses, let him die and we'll have less thieft. Humans are like Chainsaws. Bad ones are trash. Why keep them around. Butt whippings and short ropes could eliminate jails. We aren't strong enough as a nation. Crime can't be eliminated but it could be reduced if we used common sense. These do folders ain't never lived where I've lived. I'll give a helping hand to an honest man but shooting a thief is easier for me than a poor ole hungry dog. Heck, I feed stray's all the time. But no one can fix a fool. Let them die naturally. If we don't make safety laws for them most will sleep on the train tracks.


----------



## thetoolnut (Apr 27, 2018)

Wow said:


> Strange,. Some people have weired logic.
> I've been a counselor for about 40 years. I find most upset people go by feeling and logic don't work with them. This is why a logical man can't solve a marriage problem with his upset wife. If someone is upset with you, you are coming their problem and your logical explanation is ignored. That's why I'm single. Ignorance is something I refuse to deal with. My logic is to walk away and not say another word. Have a great day


Men are creatures of logic whereas women are creatures of emotion. 

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk


----------



## thetoolnut (Apr 27, 2018)

capetrees said:


> Work boots, glasses, gloves and ear plugs always. Shorts in the summer when it's hot and never hardhats. Too clumsy. Steel toes are out too as my feet are extremely wide and the steel toes don't fit well ever.
> 
> It does come down to skill of the person on the saw. Mistakes happen but much less with greater skill.


Shorts!!! Running a saw???

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees (Apr 27, 2018)

Close to 40 years and no issues.


----------



## thetoolnut (Apr 27, 2018)

capetrees said:


> Close to 40 years and no issues.


Commercial climber?

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Al (Apr 27, 2018)

capetrees said:


> Work boots, glasses, gloves and ear plugs always. Shorts in the summer when it's hot and never hardhats. Too clumsy. Steel toes are out too as my feet are extremely wide and the steel toes don't fit well ever
> If you have the misfortune to have a "Nasty" the saw being inanimate object & will not care one jot if your foot is normal or extra wide if you make a mistake it will remove your toes no matter how wide with equal ease they do a Kevlar material enhanced wide footwear


----------



## CacaoBoy (Apr 27, 2018)

thetoolnut said:


> Shorts!!! Running a saw???


If one is wearing quality chaps, is a layer of denim the full length of the legs likely to make a difference?


----------



## Wow (Apr 27, 2018)

CacaoBoy said:


> If one is wearing quality chaps, is a layer of denim the full length of the legs likely to make a difference?


Probably nothing behind the chaps makes a difference. However, each to his own. NONE of the guys I've seen wearing shorts were wearing chaps. If they were I'd not been concerned.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 27, 2018)

I think PPE gives some a false sense of security. I always wear glasses (Oakley sunglasses), gloves, boots, earplugs, and my Kask helmet. I took the earmuffs off because i hate muffs, they make my ears fill with sweat.


----------



## thetoolnut (Apr 27, 2018)

KenJax Tree said:


> I think PPE gives some a false sense of security. I always wear glasses (Oakley sunglasses), gloves, boots, earplugs, and my Kask helmet. I took the earmuffs off because i hate muffs, they make my ears fill with sweat.


Do you like being able to hear?

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk


----------



## thetoolnut (Apr 27, 2018)

Again, running a saw whilst wearing shorts! My God!! I've heard it all now!!!

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 27, 2018)

thetoolnut said:


> Do you like being able to hear?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk



Yes i like to hear, thats why i wear earplugs


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 28, 2018)

Ive been running saws and working behind chipper over 40 years, never wore ear protection. My hearing is fine. half blind but hear great. Never wear gloves either. Im a nazi when it comes to helmets and safety glasses.


----------



## capetrees (Apr 28, 2018)

thetoolnut said:


> Shorts!!! Running a saw???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk





thetoolnut said:


> Do you like being able to hear?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk





thetoolnut said:


> Again, running a saw whilst wearing shorts! My God!! I've heard it all now!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk




If you're afraid of what you do with saws, maybe you shouldn't be doing what you do with saws. As mentioned, don't ever think PPE is the complete answer. Sometimes it gives a person a false sense of security. I know what I'm doing with a saw and work extremely aware of my next move, always. I work safe and have not had any problems and no fear of what I do. If I have a fear, I don't do it.

To each his own.


----------



## thetoolnut (Apr 28, 2018)

capetrees said:


> If you're afraid of what you do with saws, maybe you shouldn't be doing what you do with saws. As mentioned, don't ever think PPE is the complete answer. Sometimes it gives a person a false sense of security. I know what I'm doing with a saw and work extremely aware of my next move, always. I work safe and have not had any problems and no fear of what I do. If I have a fear, I don't do it.
> 
> To each his own.


I comply with industry best practice whilst handling a saw and i'm properly attired for the job. Class two or three saw boots, type A class 2 trousers for ground work and type C class 2 trousers for climbing, high viz shirt, fingerless gloves and helmet/muffs/visor combo. I'm very confident using a saw on the ground or in a tree but not so arrogant that i won't wear ppe. Recently near me a forty Year veteran at falling big timber was killed. Last Year two climbers were killed by kickback from climbing saws. No matter how skilled or experienced one is there's always a first time. I'm all for minimizing the risks.

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Al (Apr 28, 2018)

capetrees said:


> If you're afraid of what you do with saws, maybe you shouldn't be doing what you do with saws. As mentioned, don't ever think PPE is the complete answer. Sometimes it gives a person a false sense of security. I know what I'm doing with a saw and work extremely aware of my next move, always. I work safe and have not had any problems and no fear of what I do. If I have a fear, I don't do it.
> 
> To each his own.


Can I refer you to the law of Murphy/Sod the more you do something the more likely something that shouldn't will happen


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Apr 28, 2018)

Many people think that just because they can go to a store and buy a saw, they don't need to be careful with it. Those are usually the ones who end-up in the ER for doing something stupid. PPE is important, but ignorance can be fatal.


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 29, 2018)

Ive been using saw way before they had chain brakes, compression releases, and made of plastic. I started with the forestry dept. in the 70's climbing trees. we learned from veterans who showed us how to safely use a saw. Safety and proper technecs were hammered in our skulls. ppe was at a minimum back then.
im all for PpE. But lots of the techniques we learned to be safe are neglected because they think their saw pants, cut resistant boots and glove are going to save that ass. PPE can and will offer some protection, but its not magic. 
Ive worked jobs were i had to wear every piece of equipment known to man. But ive cut in jeans and tennis shoes more then once. Don't get me started on one handing a saw. lve been slinging a t200 up in a tree longer then many been a live.


----------



## thetoolnut (Apr 29, 2018)

PPE is not a silver bullet but can be the difference between losing a leg and or bleeding out. Just because you know how to use a saw doesn't mean things can't and don't happen. It mightn't even be the saw or could be someone else on the job that makes a mistake and you end up paying the price for it. Tennis shoes, shorts and beach shirts have no place in treework. Modern saw PPE is breathable, lightweight and stretchable. There's no excuse not to wear it. 

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 29, 2018)

thetoolnut said:


> PPE is not a silver bullet but can be the difference between losing a leg and or bleeding out. Just because you know how to use a saw doesn't mean things can't and don't happen. It mightn't even be the saw or could be someone else on the job that makes a mistake and you end up paying the price for it. Tennis shoes, shorts and beach shirts have no place in treework. Modern saw PPE is breathable, lightweight and stretchable. There's no excuse not to wear it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk



Do you have your vehicle set up with all the NASCAR safety features too? Do you wear a flame retardant suit and helmet while driving? You might get in a crash. Might not even be your fault.


----------



## thetoolnut (Apr 29, 2018)

KenJax Tree said:


> Do you have your vehicle set up with all the NASCAR safety features too? Do you wear a flame retardant suit and helmet while driving? You might get in a crash. Might not even be your fault.


My truck is road worthy, serviced regularly and i wear my seat belt religiously. I've been driving for twenty years and never had an accident. But there's a first time for everything and yes it could be someone else's mistake that i'll pay the price for. 

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk


----------



## BC WetCoast (Apr 29, 2018)

In safety, PPE is considered the last line of defense after technique and equipment engineering. I think some PPE is excessive, some makes sense.


----------



## thetoolnut (Apr 29, 2018)

BC WetCoast said:


> In safety, PPE is considered the last line of defense after technique and equipment engineering. I think some PPE is excessive, some makes sense.


Agreed up to a point but nobody will ever convince me that a pair of tennis shoes, shorts and a beach shirt is suitable attire for treework. If someone turned up to one of my jobs dressed like that looking for work i'd run him. 

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk


----------



## capetrees (Apr 29, 2018)

Today, after work at home, I lit up a cigar, crack a beer and started rebuilding a gas carburetor. Then after that, same lit cigar and a second beer, I decided to clean the gas grill burner tubes with a torch and the gas tank was still attached.

badass


----------



## Husky Man (Apr 29, 2018)

capetrees said:


> Today, after work at home, I lit up a cigar, crack a beer and started rebuilding a gas carburetor. Then after that, same lit cigar and a second beer, I decided to clean the gas grill burner tubes with a torch and the gas tank was still attached.
> 
> badass






Doug


----------

